# is my my mouse pregnant ( sorry i have posted this before )



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

She has been with my male mouse Jerry for 4 and half weeks. Is she pregnant? By the way she doesnt feel very heavy. Please help.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

teagan you really seem to be annoying alot of people atm, full caps titles are classed as spam and since you have spammed the forum numberous times i'm frankly surprised to find you still here...


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

Sorry But I am new here. I have NO idea about the rules. I just want to know if my mouse is pregnant or not becuase no one seems to be helping. I am sorry, but I just don't know the rules.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Heres a link: viewtopic.php?f=8&t=4
This is the thread for rules of the forum. as for your mouse has she gotton any bigger since the pics where taken as they are days old?


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

Sorry for being a pest I jsut want my mouse to be okay. And this picture was taken about 4 days ago. Shes still that shape now i think?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Taegan....

We can understand your concern for your mouse 

It's really very difficult to tell from your picture what shape the mouse is in, especially since we don't know her condition "before". She could well be pregnant. Given that it only takes 3 weeks for a mouse pregnancy, you will not have to wait too long to be sure. Just be patient.

If you have any major concerns with your pet's wellbeing, you should consult with a vet.


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

I have no concerns for her health. As she is an active healthy mouse. I jsut have concerns wether she i pregnant or not so I could maybe move her into her own tank? I have own lots of mice before. And they ALL live past 2 years. So I am NO beginner.


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

She looks pregnant, with the round belly and all. And if she has been in with your male for a while now, she's most likely pregnant  Put her in her own cage to be sure that she doesn't get pregnant again right after this litter!!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Mice that are pregnant get very obvious about 5 or 4 days before birth... I would say leave her in with the boy until she is obviously a big girl.

W xx


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

Thankyou soo soo much for all the help everyone, I will of course post any new changes


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Good luck ....
Fingers crossed that you get the result you want


----------

